# Antique Mystery Kids' Bicycle



## Campycrazy (Feb 18, 2016)

Can anyone offer any information about this bicycle? (Pics attached) It has no name or SN, I've been able to identify. I'd love to know the 'what'/'who', 'when', and approx value. Pics of clean examples would be exceptional, also. 

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks similar to a 16"Murray I picked up for my little Nephew.(Note* Forks turned backwards in these For Sale ad pics)


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

Other bikes & ads I found while researching.


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 18, 2016)

The handlebar alone is telling me "Murray". The curved shape makes it identical to the ones on Murray/Mercury chain drive tricycles.

Dave


----------



## Campycrazy (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks to you both. I agree,  the pictures appear spot-on. What Era were these, 1950s?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2016)

Yea, 1950's. value.... I paid $90.00 shipped for mine and it had good paint and all the parts, even the original rack.
In case you wish to sell, I'd buy your wheelset if they are 14"(tires) for $20.00 plus actual shipping.


----------



## Campycrazy (Feb 20, 2016)

bricycle said:


> In case you wish to sell, I'd buy your wheelset if they are 14"(tires) for $20.00 plus actual shipping.




I'm not, personally, the ownerowner, but I relayed your offer. He's not currently interested in 'parting it out'.

If he changes his mind, I'll let you know. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------

